# Are TMs allowed in the AP office?



## Marchingslave (Nov 26, 2022)

I’ve been curious to see what it looks like and the ETL AP said I could go in there with him one time to see it if I wanted to. Are TMs usually allowed in there though?


----------



## DBZ (Nov 26, 2022)

TMs used to go in as part of orientation. Yes, it is perfectly fine to go in the AP office, with APs permission.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes they are allowed


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 27, 2022)

Yes, TMs are allowed in the AP office, as long as AP says it’s ok, and they are accompanied by someone from AP. It’s an interesting place, well worth seeing.


----------



## NKG (Nov 27, 2022)

Ap room is boring as a former leader. No real secrets kept there


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 27, 2022)

As long as you haven't been "summoned" and then escorted out in cuffs, you're good to go.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 27, 2022)

I want to go into the pharmacy.


----------



## NKG (Nov 27, 2022)

Dead and Khaki said:


> I want to go into the pharmacy.


As a former leader, it's boring no secrets but definitely enough drugs for a tweeker to try to hold up the pharmacy


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 27, 2022)

I was called into AP's office on two occasions: one was being a witness because the perp was a female & all the 
AP were male. 
The other was to entertain three toddlers because Granny was handcuffed to a bench. She kept trying to get them worked up into crying but I was reading stories & had some dollar spot toys for them to play with so they ignored Granny.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 27, 2022)

Go Granny Go!  What a role model.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 12, 2022)

As long as you have direct and legitimate business purpose, direction, and/or permission, sure, the AP office can be entered.

We go in there to drop off training receipts (when we do a recovery) even if there's no one in there (we promptly leave), and we've been invited in as cashiers a few times to identify suspects on camera after a recovery if AP is unsure of the description.
Before PS5s and Xboxes could be sold in-store during the pandemic, that's also where we kept the consoles for OPU and DU (marked it as hold location FOS A099) so the Fulfillment team was in and out of there all the time putting consoles away, and then Service Advocates were in there to get them out for the Guests.


----------

